# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Këshilla për një host falas për uebsajtin

## GJENERALI

Ej, jam ne kerkim te nje host falas por me duhet patjeter qe ngarkimi (upload) te behet me anen e browse te vendosur ne faqe, dmth si tek geoicties. A mund te me ndihmoje njeri ju lutem?  :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## Sentinus

HTTP://www.brinkster.com

----------


## MtrX

tripod.com

----------


## Mister

Ju kerkoj ndihme te gjithe ju mejshtrave te informatikes.
Do doja te hapja nje faqe web site personal free, pra pa nje pagese mujore. 
E di qe egzistojne site te tilla, po se di se ku.
Kush ka informacion do me ndihmote shume ne qofte se do te me shkruante disa rreshta ne kete kerkese.

Me respekt te gjitheve , jeni te mrekullueshem

----------


## KinG_MousE

Hej mister degjo une duke kerkuar ne site te ndryshme kam gjetur se ku te hapesh domain .com .net .org kompletisht free. Por aktivizimi i webit eshte pak si i merzitshem pasi duhet te fitosh 100 pike duke derguar reklama ne email. (1 reklame 5 pike) te rregjistohesh ne nje web tjteter qe ta thote ajo se ne cilin 30 pike etj etj. Pasi te mbledhesh 100 pike siti aktivizohet. Siti eshte ne kete adrese www.getfreedomain.biz 
Me respekt Eni

----------


## MtrX

pershendetje nga MtrX,
Jam shume i interesuar te hap nje website te lezetshem, ne te cilin dua te fut edhe shume shume mp3. 
pyetja ime per ekspertet: 
Pa pagese
cilat jane web hosting sites me te mira dmth qe ofrojne nje sasi te madhe ku mund te vendosen mp3.
cilat jane websitet me te mira per te uploadur file te medha si psh mbi 5 mb per file.
flm shume 
do shikoni nje website te lezetshem nqs une do mund te bej keto gjera qe jane me siper.
b cool
MtrX

----------


## DaNgErOuS

o  mister tek www.lycos.com www.geocities.com dhe tek nje webhost shqiptar www.almachine.net ike 10 mb falas

----------


## regli

Mister per krijim e faqes mendo vete por per hostim falas shko tek: http://www.brinkster.com

----------


## ICE

Ju lutem me thonji nje Web Qe ofron hosting php e MySql Me para ! 
Nje te Shpejte edhe te mire si host nuk ka rendesi cmimi ! 

ICE

----------


## Tornado

Po te them nje free!

www.lycos.it 

Mos thuaj e kam provuar sepse nuk eshte e njejta me www.lycos.com

Kjo eshte versioni Evropian i Lycos


Ofron 50 MB Webspace PHP4 dhe mySQL database 

perfekt per te bere host phpBB forum sepse nuk te fut reklama vetem ne kete rast.

Pra nqs eshte fjala per forum mund ta vendosesh vetem ate ne kete server.

Gjithashtu eshte dhe www.altervista.org

ofron PHP4 mySQl 100 MB webspace por PHP$ dhe mysql qe ti aktivizosh duhet te vendosesh banera te tyre ne faqet e tua sepse ne cdo klikim qe te bejne ne to te shtohet krediti . Duhet te mbledhesh nje krediot te caktuar ne menyre qe te aktivizosh database mySQl

Ka nje avantazh qe phpBB forum nuk ka nevoje ta besh upload por vetem e aktivizon sepse e ofrojne ata.




Ndersa me pagese ka sa te duash.

Ne Shqiperi(ku mund te paguash dhe pa karte krediti) me i liri eshte www.driarm.com 4 $ ne muaj gjithashtu dhe www.vevi.net 1$ ne muaj por kam degjuiar qe s'eshte gje.

Nese ke karte krediti pastaj mundesite e zgjedhjeve nk mbarojne kurre

----------


## Deejay

Atehere mund te shkosh dhe te rregjistrohesh ne faqen www.lycos.it ku ke 50 MB falas dhe mund te besh trasmetimin nepermjet FTP (Ftp sherben per te trasnferuar filet ne server)..
Ky server pranon PHP Mysql Databas pra le te themi qe eshte nje webhst shume i mire edhe falas..Pastaj per emrin mund te shkosh ne www.dot.tk dhe mbasi ta rregjistrosh nje emer pershembull (www.emrijuaj.tk) dhe ne managimin e domainitg mund te pointosh IP e serverit te lycosit qe sa te shkruash www.emrijuaj.tk te dalin faqet qe ke hedhur ne serverin e lycos

Shpresoj te te ndihmoj

----------


## regli

ICE shiko tek www.tiranahost.com

----------


## Enes Muslimani

www.netfirms.com

----------


## BaseNameB

ej lal kush mund te me ndihmoj me nje faqe te mire per te hedhur faqen time 
pervec geocities dhe angelfire

----------


## benseven11

tek addresa me poshte ke nje liste me 
domain hosting providers qe sigurojne sherbim hosting falas
http://www.freesitex.com/domain.html

----------


## Lancelot

Kam nje pyetje.
Si Client te Mysql-Database perdori PhpMyAdmin.
Si ta mbroj PhpMyadmin nga perdoruesit e jashtem ngase secili mund te hyje dhe ta ndryshoj DBase time.

ju flmn per ndihme.

Lanci

----------


## edspace

Lexo instruksionet për instalimin e phpMyAdmin tek kjo faqe. 
http://www.washington.edu/computing/...hpmyadmin.html

phpMyAdmin duhet të instalohet në nje direktori private të mbrojtur me fjalëkalim. Nqs nuk ke një direktori të sigurtë në sërvër, duhet të krijosh një duke përdorur skedarët .htaccess 

Mund të lexosh një guidë për përdorimin e tyre tek kjo faqe
https://www.washington.edu/computing...ing/basic.html


Më njofto nqs nuk kupton Anglisht.

----------


## Lancelot

te flmn edspace 

mesazhi i juaj me ka ndihmuar.

----------


## AngelGirl

Mund te me ndihmoni per te gjetur nje web page per te hapur nje website?
Jam munduar njeher me yahoo por nuk e mbaj mend.

Thankz
xxx

----------


## MtrX

ke geocities.com te yahoo
tripod.com tek lycos ne mos gaboj
ka dhe plot te tjera

----------

